# Walleye Fallfish and Guppies?



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a few Questions about some fish to feed my soon comming RBP's haha

1. I have a lot of Walleye fillets in my freezer from fishing in the river..Are they good to feed to RBP's cuz i never saw anyone say Walleye.
2. When i go fishing i catch a lot of "Whitefish" as some people at the river say but i hear people call them Fallfish so i was wondering if anyone knew if thats the whitefish everone talks about.
3. I have a lot of Guppies that have a lot of fry so i was wondering if i was able to feed Guppies to RBP's


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I personally wouldn't risk it. Your risking having some type of worm or parasite be introduced to your tank. Not sure but you will get a few different opinions on the subject.

i would say no to the guppies too.


----------



## Dorkhedeos (May 8, 2007)

well, if its frozen the many of the parasites are probably dead arent they? Maybe you can put bits of garlic under the surface of the flesh just incase there are remaining parasites and the garlic will help ward them off


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

I had the Walleye in the freezer for like 5 months now so im sure they would be dead...


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

yes walleye is ok for your fish. the white fish im unsure of. as long as the fish meat is of the white flesh and not pink or red. the red meat from salmon or many trout species is high in oils fowling the water alot quicker.


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

So just one person says no to the guppies...anyone else?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

There are reasons for saying no to the guppies, if you breed them thats fine but still you are not giving them the nutrition they need. i know you have all of the food in bulk but you have to split their diet up for them to reach their maxium potential. Throw in some pellets into the diet and lean more towards seafood like shrimp , scallops, squid....

I keep a bunch of crickets in a 10 gal, they breed and i always have crickets to feed every week. you might want to look into that if you are into breeding food. They are packed full of protein.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

The walleye would be good for them, and so would the guppies if you bred them up yourself, not so much the Whitefish.

--------Also, you can go to the grocery store and buy some shrimp for them; I bought a 12 oz. bag at Aldies for like $4. Or (2) 8oz. bags for $5.
--------I also bought a bag of cleaned/head cut off smelt at the grocery store also. i got like 20oz. for $2.


----------



## BigBadBlackRhom (Sep 10, 2004)

i assume you're catching "whitefish" with walleye in the river... i think you mean "white bass" which runs in most rivers in the spring, and once more in the fall. I dont see an issue with using white bass, it is a white fleshy fish similar to walleye but again, might have parasites...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Tison said:


> I have a few Questions about some fish to feed my soon comming RBP's haha
> 
> 1. I have a lot of Walleye fillets in my freezer from fishing in the river..Are they good to feed to RBP's cuz i never saw anyone say Walleye.
> 2. When i go fishing i catch a lot of "Whitefish" as some people at the river say but i hear people call them Fallfish so i was wondering if anyone knew if thats the whitefish everone talks about.
> 3. I have a lot of Guppies that have a lot of fry so i was wondering if i was able to feed Guppies to RBP's


The home-grown guppies would be a great food. (A few people here have found their P's didn't like feeder guppies, but fish tastes vary)

I feed my pirahna alot of wild-caught fish and I have never had any visible issues with parasites or disease. There always is that theoretical risk, though. I would assume the more complex parasites like 'worms' would be killed when the meat is frozen.


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

BigBadBlackRhom said:


> i assume you're catching "whitefish" with walleye in the river... i think you mean "white bass" which runs in most rivers in the spring, and once more in the fall. I dont see an issue with using white bass, it is a white fleshy fish similar to walleye but again, might have parasites...


No its deff not white bass..i dont know i guess i wont keep any of the fall fish..ill just keep catfish n walleye n just an fyi its susquehanna river so idk if that will help with anything.

well now i have another question..what about cherry shrimp...i like to breed stuff n i see these breed a lot so just wondering if i could breed get a lot then throw some in and the rbp can eat em if he wants or are they bad to feed to a rbp?


----------



## phantoms (Dec 11, 2007)

my rhom likes thawed out bluegill that i caught while ice fishing this last winter. i also got a perch fillet from the seafood place and he liked that. ive only had my rhom for a few months but i have been feeding fish i have caught from the river and lakes near me to my alligator snapping turtle for the last 8 yrs and no probs that i have noticed. i also feed thawed out raw shrimp, catfish fillet, and tilapia fillet to my rhom. i tried scallops and he did not like it at all. took two big bites and spit it out. didnt eat one piece.


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

hmmm ok..well now im kinda wondering about the cherry red shrimp..i kinda want to breed them only if i can feed them to my rbp, so im just wondering if thats ok and if anyone has ever tried it be4


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

*B*_U_M*P*


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

It is fine it just doesn't make sense... Way too much effort/time/tank space required to breed enough fish to feed a piranha tank. Do you know how long it would take you to breed enough food just to be the same amount of meat as I can buy for $2-3 from the grocery store? Months of time and hours and hours and hours of work. I'd rather buy food personally.


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well i kinda want them to have them and i was reading and they breed easly and fast so i was like hmm i could be like yea i dont want you and bam into the tank he goes..does that make any more sence? Or no haha


----------

